# Re: [EVDL] Air Conditioning for EV Ghia



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Air Conditioning for EV Ghia*

> This conversation is taking up a lot of bandwidth. Is anyone else 
> interested or should we take it offline?

No, just make the effort to trim out the comments you are *not* replying to.

Here's my input on the subject - has anyone investigated split 
ductless heat pumps? Many now use inverters, which means whatever AC 
is fed in is first rectified and "cleaned up" first. And since there 
are both 1120V and 240V versions, they might be an avenue to 
investigate (and you also get heating at higher efficiency when the 
weather is not "out of range" for the system).

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Air Conditioning for EV Ghia*



> Doug Weathers wrote:
> 
> > This conversation is taking up a lot of bandwidth. Is anyone else
> > interested or should we take it offline?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Air Conditioning for EV Ghia*



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> >> This conversation is taking up a lot of bandwidth. Is anyone else
> >> interested or should we take it offline?
> ...


----------

